# Seek One?



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------

